# Treatment of Humeral Head Fracture



## CJoy0724 (Dec 23, 2009)

Have another one...a physician performed a closed reduction of a shoulder dislocation with humeral _head_ fracture...we are having some difficulty with coding, I am thinking 23675 he states this is not accurate as it was the head, not the neck, but there is nothing else for the humeral head fracture....would this be unlisted?


----------



## robreed840 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Robin, CPC*

possibly code 23665


----------

